# Beretta 96 vertec holster



## vanleer (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello beretta fans
Have one quick question, does anyone know if a blackhawk SERPA level 2/ level 3 will fit a 96 vertec 40 cal.? They state it will fit a 92/m9/96 but I know the main difference between the vertec is it has rails. The reason I would lke to get the SERPA is I currently use that model for duty carry and absolutely love the retention and quality of the holster. 
All input will be appreciateated.
Thanks
Van Leer


----------

